# Sony DW-Q120A and GCE-8160B drivers



## mxkied (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, I am having a problem with drivers for my cd and dvd writer. My son download the spylock rouge program from the myspace page, I finally got that program off but now the cd dvd player/writer doesn't work and I get a message that reads "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware the driver may be corrupted or missing. (code 39)". I have a sony DVD RW DW-Q120A drive and a HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8160B drive, I'm running windows xp home on a sony vaio. I'm having a host of problems sense this program was downloaded, like not being able to boot to safe mode of any kind networking or command line. 

Thanks for the help if you can.


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

These should be your two firmware updates for your drives-the cd rom appears to be an LGElectronics-is that right?

http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/235867/sony-dw-q120a-dvd-rw-firmware-pys3-free-download.html

have you clicked on "add hardware to see if windows can find anything?

Edit..for some reason the lg electronics web link keeps failing-go to the LG ELECTRONICS website..find the part for device driver and click in the required line..CD ROM and then xp in the next-press go and your firmware will be on page 5, 3rd from the bottom


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------



## mxkied (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help I figured out that the spylocked rouge program was not the problem, might be the problem for not being able to boot into safe mode, my son uninstalled nero trying to get rid of the spylocked program, this is so he wouldn't get in trouble for downloading things he is not suppose to, but anyway, it seems when you uninstall nero you have to remove the upper and lower filters in the registry for the computer to recongize the cd and dvd player, this might help some poeple if they are having the same problem. 

Thanks for the help though, and needless to say that my son will be off the computer for an while. He'll learn


----------

